# [SOLVED] [gmplayer] zawiesza się

## szybi

Zawieszenia mają miejsce tylko przy odtwarzaniu filmów; chyba dowolny format. Okno robi się niebieskie, a ten panel z przyciskami czarny  :Smile:  przez krótką chwilę słychać dźwięk, a potem się zatrzymuje. Nie ma za to problemów z odtwarzaniem plików z muzyką. 

Przy próbie uruchomienia z konsoli dochodzi do miejsca, gdzie wyświetla:

Zaczynam odtwarzanie...

i wtedy zwiecha. Ctrl+c przerywa i wtedy pojawia się komunikat, że został przerwany sygnałem zdaje się 2 w module enable_cache, a na konsoli:

```

[ws] Error in display.

[ws]  Error code: 14 ( BadIDChoice (invalid resource ID chosen for this connection) )

[ws]  Request code: 149

[ws]  Minor code: 5

[ws]  Modules: decode_video

[ws] Error in display.

[ws]  Error code: 14 ( BadIDChoice (invalid resource ID chosen for this connection) )

[ws]  Request code: 157

[ws]  Minor code: 4

[ws]  Modules: enable_cache

```

I sterowanie do konsoli nie wraca :/

Za to mplayer działa bez problemów.

..::Milu Edit: ort!Last edited by szybi on Wed Feb 21, 2007 4:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pancurski

z jakim flagami kompilowales mplayera?

----------

## szybi

USE="X aac alsa dts dvd gif gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg opengl png real unicode vorbis win32codecs -3dfx -3dnow -3dnowext -aalib (-altivec) -amr -arts -bidi -bindist -bl -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dv -dvb -dvdread -enca -encode -esd -fbcon -ggi -jack -joystick -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -mad -matrox -mmx -mmxext -musepack -nas -openal -oss -rtc -samba -sdl -speex -sse -sse2 -svga -tga -theora -truetype -v4l -v4l2 -x264 -xanim -xinerama -xv -xvid -xvmc" LINGUAS="en pl -bg -cs -da -de -el -es -fr -hu -ja -ko -mk -nl -no -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -tr -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW"

tak się dzieje od którejś aktualizacji.

..::Milu Edit: sklejenie dwóch wiadomości.

----------

## pancurski

Kiedyś wywalał mi sie gmplayer, okazało sie ze był błąd w samym skinie, zmiana na innego rozwiązała problem.

Czy masz to przy każdym skinie?

Co wypluwa konsola jak uruchomisz

```
gmplayer
```

----------

## szybi

To nie wina skina. Przy innym zawiesza się tak samo. Samo wywołanie gmplayer uruchamia go i działa poprawnie, dopuki nie każę mu odtwarzać filmu. Przykładowo:

```

MPlayer 1.0rc1-4.1.1 (C) 2000-2006 MPlayer Team

CPU: AMD Sempron(tm)   2400+ (Family: 6, Model: 8, Stepping: 1)

MMX supported but disabled

MMX2 supported but disabled

SSE supported but disabled

3DNow supported but disabled

3DNowExt supported but disabled

CPUflags:  MMX: 0 MMX2: 0 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 0 SSE2: 0

Skompilowany dla procesora z rozszerzeniami:

Odtwarzam /home/szymek/Desktop/UV_0001.wmv.

Cache fill: 16,99% (1425408 bytes)   

Wykryto format ASF.

VIDEO:  [WMV3]  320x240  24bpp  15,000 fps    0,0 kbps ( 0,0 kbyte/s)

Informacje o klipie:

 name: UV

 author: 

 copyright: 

 comments: 

dvdsublang...uv 0001 pl

==========================================================================

Otwieram dekoder video: [dmo] DMO video codecs

DMO dll supports VO Optimizations 0 1

DMO dll might use previous sample when requested

GetOutput r=0x0   size:230400  align:1

StreamCount r=0x0  1  1

Decoder supports the following formats: YV12 YUY2 UYVY YVYU RGB8 RGB555 RGB565 RGB24 RGB32 

Decoder is capable of YUV output (flags 0x1b)

VDec: wymagana konfiguracja vo - 320 x 240 (preferowana csp: Packed YUY2)

Nie mogę znaleźć pasującej przestrzeni koloru - próbuję ponownie z -vf scale...

Otwieram filtr video: [scale]

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

Proporcje filmu (obrazu) nie są zdefiniowane - nie skaluję.

SwScaler: using unscaled yuv420p -> bgr24 special converter

VO: [gl2] 320x240 => 320x240 BGR 24-bit 

[gl2] You have OpenGL >= 1.2 capable drivers, GOOD (16bpp and BGR is ok!)

[gl2] antialiasing off

[gl2] bilinear linear

Selected video codec: [wmv9dmo] vfm: dmo (Windows Media Video 9 DMO)

==========================================================================

==========================================================================

Wymuszam zastosowanie kodeka audio z rodziny mp3lib...

Otwieram dekoder audio: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg/libavcodec audio decoders

AUDIO: 16000 Hz, 1 ch, s16le, 16,0 kbit/6,25% (ratio: 2000->32000)

Selected audio codec: [ffwmav2] afm: ffmpeg (DivX audio v2 (FFmpeg))

==========================================================================

[equalizer] Limiting the number of filters to 8 due to low sample rate.

[equalizer] Limiting the number of filters to 8 due to low sample rate.

[equalizer] Limiting the number of filters to 8 due to low sample rate.

AO: [alsa] 48000Hz 1ch floatle (4 bytes per sample)

[equalizer] Limiting the number of filters to 8 due to low sample rate.

Zaczynam odtwarzanie... 

```

W tym momencie się zawiesza i dalej jak juz pisałęm: ctrl+c

```

[ws] Error in display.

[ws]  Error code: 14 ( BadIDChoice (invalid resource ID chosen for this connection) )

[ws]  Request code: 1

[ws]  Minor code: 0

[ws]  Modules: decode_video

[ws] Error in display.

[ws]  Error code: 14 ( BadIDChoice (invalid resource ID chosen for this connection) )

[ws]  Request code: 1

[ws]  Minor code: 0

[ws]  Modules: enable_cache

```

----------

## pancurski

```
VO: [gl2] 320x240 => 320x240 BGR 24-bit 

[gl2] You have OpenGL >= 1.2 capable drivers, GOOD (16bpp and BGR is ok!)

[gl2] antialiasing off

[gl2] bilinear linear

Selected video codec: [wmv9dmo] vfm: dmo (Windows Media Video 9 DMO)

```

spróbuj zmienic wyjscie video na inne niz opengl

----------

## szybi

Dostępne opcje to X11, gl i gl2, ale przy wszystkich taki sam efekt.

----------

## pancurski

Używasz AIGLX czy coś w tym stylu?

Spróbuj zemergować mplayera z opcja xv

```
USE="xv" emerge mplayer
```

a potem obejrzeć coś z wykorzystaniem tego wyjscia video

----------

## szybi

Niestety nie pomogło.

----------

## pancurski

spróbuj wyedytować config mplayera przez dodanie wpisu:

```
zoom=1
```

i wypróbuj na róznych wyjsciach video jak zachowuje sie gmplayer

----------

## pawels

Sprawdź czy masz zainstalowaną biblioteke "libxv"

Następnie zapodaj xorg.conf

Pozdrawiam

EDIT:

```
MMX: 0 MMX2: 0 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 0 SSE2: 0
```

  :Question:   :Exclamation:   :Question: 

----------

## szybi

Jeśli chodzi o biblioteki, to mam zainstalowane libXv i libXvMC.

Z opcją zoom=1 bez zmian. Tylko po zawieszeniu gmplayera sterowanie wraca do konsoli. Jak by postęp  :Smile:  Ale jeszcze nie sukces.

Chciałem zauważyć, że mplayer działa całkiem poprawnie, tylko gmplayer zawodzi.

Co do mplayer.conf, to nie wiele tam mam:

zoom=1

framedrop = yes

cache = 8192

slang = pl

alang = pl

----------

## pancurski

własnie sobie przypomniałem, ze miałem kiedys problem z gmplayerem, dodanie do configu;

```
fs=no
```

 rozwiązało ten problem

wiec uruchamialem w małym oknie, a dopiero po wystartowaniu filmu przełączalem na full screen. 

Na 99% to problem z configiem

----------

## szybi

niestety to też nie pomogło :/

----------

## pancurski

no dobra, a usuniecie wszystkiego z .config, oraz usuniecie gui.conf nie załatwia sprawy ?

zastanawia mnie ten cache....

----------

## szybi

Istotnie, przeniosłem .mplayer z katalogu domowego i działa  :Smile: 

Dziękuję.

----------

